# Need comfort control module coding help (do you have a 2002 with 1.8? plz read)



## nun101 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello all,
My comfort control module in my beetle is acting up. The door locks, windows, sunroof, and spoiler do not work correctly until I drive down the road and the door locks auto lock (most of the time). After this everything works normally. At the same time, the red light on the door blinks in a funny way, even after unlocking the doors. The electronic door locks work with the use of the key in the driver door but not the hatch I believe.

Just in case it matters, my cruise control isn't working due to intermittent signal from switch on turn signal lever.

Using my VAG COM I cannot talk to the CCM, either before or after driving, after unplugging battery, running or not. Communicating with the spoiler module is hit or miss as well. So far I've unplugged the driver side window motor and spoiler motor to try and get communication but no luck.

I'm worried that I will need to code a replacement CCM so *I'm asking if anyone has a car similar to mine to check their program and forward it to me*.

My options include.
2002 GLX
1.8t, electric spoiler, heated seats, manual seats, power windows, mirror defrosters, rain sensing wipers, sunroof...

Thank you in advance.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Failing or intermittant electrical wiring issues; can bring down the comm network and everything can die, freak out or just be plain weird. Are you getting any specific factory vw trouble codes from VCDS? 

The primary issues; we continue to see, when the drivers door acts up is: 

1. door lock module, the microswitches/cracked solder joint, make everything go haywire. Repair or replacement; is the fix for that. 

Check out this thread; for a explanation of why the door lock module fails and the car acts possessed:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...cks-explained-why-you-re-having-problems!!!-( 

2. door wiring harness; broken wires: 

The wiring harness; that goes from the body to the door, is encased in a black, rubber, ribbed sheath and the wires/whole harness, "flex", everything time you open and close the door. Eventually, the small copper strands in the wire; break, causing the power in the door to be killed or "intermittently" so, which makes things not work, on/off, killing the network intermittently and this causes mayhem, another case of things going goofy! 

The harness, can be inspected; by pushing the rubber sheath out of the way, to visually inspect for damage or use a multimeter, to check for ohm/continuity, AS your WIGGLE, the wiring harness and try to get any breaks in the wires, to break the circuit. If you find bad wires; they can be soldered and covered with heat shrink tubing; also, some have used solderless connectors but it tends to bind up the hareness, when the door opens/closes. Others, have removed the harness and replaced the whole broken wires with repair wires, from VW or making your own. Lastly, some have found a good used harness and just swapped it out. 

Here is a diy; showing the door lock module replacement and accessing or removing the door wiring harness: 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/questio...le/109049-window-regualtro-door-lock-diy.html

3. Incompatible parts installed; making things not work: 

As our New Beetle's are getting older; we are seeing people try to "repair" things on our cars and they go to the junk yard, in a attempt to save money. In this attempt; they get parts, from various years New Beetle's and install them on the car. These parts, are all connected to the CCM and have to work together to make things work. Problem is; there were various running changes, throughout the 1998-2010 model years. So, incompatible parts will cause problems; we have seen everything from door lock modules, door motors, comfort control modules and even wiring harnesses being swapped out from incorrect model years, causing the system to stop working BUT like you have done, sometimes, plugging/unplugging things, will momentarily fix it. 

4. dead or dying parts:

Seeing how your CCM comms are being killed; you might try unplugging, specific things (door lock module, window motor, window regulator, switches, rear wing motor, rear trunk actuator, etc.) and see if the comms, come back up and through a process of elimination, you might find the part that is bad. 

So, my recommendation; is to do some investigation work and see, if you have any electrical problems, incompatible parts, etc.; before getting a new ccm, we sometimes HAVE seen, bad ccm's but MOST of the time, it is a electrical, failed parts or incompatible parts, are the cause of the issue. The fact, that you are having a number of things; going down, makes me think a wiring issue but it sounds like more investigation is needed! 

Let us know; if you are getting any trouble codes, inspect things noted above and we can go from there! Thanks!  :wave:

_PS: everything I have heard about replacing the CMM; there is NO coding involved. Just make sure; you get the correct and EXACT same one, as your old one and not one from a different year or part #, that may not work! _


----------

